

Improving LinkedIn’s UX (Part 1) - tonydiv
https://medium.com/user-experience-2/7b4b6f6d9de4

======
spanishcurls
Also need to fix their messaging system. I shouldn't have to outsource it to
gmail.

~~~
tonydiv
I'll include this next week!

~~~
arditferizi
:/

